# Panda puppy



## kigers24 (May 24, 2016)

Meet my 14 week old Panda Service Dog prospect GS puppy! He is 100% pure GS and is AKC registered. He is also being DNA tested at UC Davis with the Panda GS Project
just to document he has the KIT gene. His sire who is the Panda has already been tested at UC Davis and verified Panda. I will not be using him for breeding. He is DM clear.
He is the great great grandson of “Lewcinka’s Franka von Phenom”. She was the original Panda GS. I know the negatives of him being a Panda. I know he isn’t to breed standards, off color and some will consider him flawed and undesirable. Yeah, I’ll have to have to have some thick skin to deal with the negative remarks about him. But that’s OK. I knew that when I picked him. 
With all that being said the main reason I got him is I already have his uncle by blood who is my current Service Dog. He is the most confident dog I have ever owned. From amusement parks to crowded resort towns to crowded, noisy restaurants he stays focused on his job. He is my mobility assistance dog and helps me walk. I do not use him for “bracing” which is pressing down on the dogs back. I use him for counter balance and forward momentum pull. He works in harness slightly ahead of me working off voice commands. No, he isn’t titled and has not won any championship. But to me the title of Service Dog that he worked and trained very hard and excels at is all that matters to me. ?❤?‍? He is almost 4, is an intact male and is not used for breeding. He can and has worked around females in heat and stays remained focused on his job.
So I wanted to stay with the same breeder with some of the same bloodlines of my current SD in a puppy to come under him. His mom is my current Service Dogs sister and is a black GS. Her sister is a Search and Rescue dog. The failure rate for dogs starting training as a SD is very high. Most don’t make it. It takes a dog with an incredible temperament and work ethic to work consistently in public. So already having success with a dog from this breeder I choose to get my next prospect from her.














This pup just happened to be a Panda. He was out of a litter of 9 of which only 3 were Pandas. The rest are traditional colors. I fell in love with him right away! He has the same confident temperament as my current SD. He walks around stores like he owns them already, no fear. It will take me 2 years and hundreds of hours of training for him to become a SD. I will move him to a Service Dog in training at 4 months old the same as I did my current SD . My state gives Service Dogs in training the same access rights as a full Service Dog. But there is no guarantee he will make it. Just trying to stack things in his favor and sticking with the same breeder seems like a good start. The photo of the black GS in harness is my current SD “ Nashoba” ..??


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Coloring is just that...coloring. Although a fault it is the temperament of the dog that counts. It seems like you have done your research and gone back to a breeder that provided you with a dog that excelled at being the service dog that met your needs. I hope in time your new pup meets your needs and serves you well. The pup is really cute btw.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Awe, he’s cute. As far as I’m concerned your current dog is a working dog and doing a what I consider lifesaving work giving you quality of life. I love seeing the SD dogs with their owners. Ribbons or titles don’t come no where close to what the SD’s do.
Good luck in his training and keep living life thanks to your best friend.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Is he just black and white with no tan? He looks ticked. I actually like the color a lot. Reminds me of what they call a true blue Heeler.


----------



## kigers24 (May 24, 2016)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Awe, he’s cute. As far as I’m concerned your current dog is a working dog and doing a what I consider lifesaving work giving you quality of life. I love seeing the SD dogs with their owners. Ribbons or titles don’t come no where close to what the SD’s do.
> Good luck in his training and keep living life thanks to your best friend.


Thank you so much! Without my SD I have to walk with a cane due to balance issues. With him I don’t have to use the cane (which I hate using) and can walk a lot further and stay out a lot longer. 
I am so much more independent with him by my side. Every day he gives me his all. ?❤
My Pada pup has some pretty big paws to follow in..


----------



## kigers24 (May 24, 2016)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Is he just black and white with no tan? He looks ticked. I actually like the color a lot. Reminds me of what they call a true blue Heeler.


No tan so far but I am seeing some silver pattering behind his shoulder blades and definitely on the back of his hind legs. It’s going to be interesting to see what his color ends up being. The ticking is common in the Panda. ???‍?


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

A working service dog is one of the original jobs of the breed. So that is 'titled'. I am curious about the bloodline of your 4 yr old service dog. He is very similar in type to my foundation bitch from west german working lines, an Austerlitz breeding. 

I'm also curious on the testing that is done for the gene that produces the panda pattern. I love the science behind the why. That pup looks to have some solid bone and good structure.


----------



## Blu_and_Redd (Oct 7, 2019)

Panda German Shepherd...I had no idea these dogs existed. He is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He is quite adorable and will have a nice pair of ears those ears stages have to be documented lol!


----------



## kigers24 (May 24, 2016)

vomlittlehaus said:


> A working service dog is one of the original jobs of the breed. So that is 'titled'. I am curious about the bloodline of your 4 yr old service dog. He is very similar in type to my foundation bitch from west german working lines, an Austerlitz breeding.
> 
> I'm also curious on the testing that is done for the gene that produces the panda pattern. I love the science behind the why. That pup looks to have some solid bone and good structure.


Thank you! I know they were the original guide dogs and some schools do still use them. 
My 4 year old SD is the grandson of ” Waiko vom Schaumbergerland”. I’m sure that’s where he gets his drive from. With time and training (2 years) he learned to channel that drive into a rock solid working dog. A comment I get all the time from the public when he is working is that he has an “air” about him. That he carries himself with focus and confidence. I am so proud of him. ?❤?‍?.
The pup has that same confidence. 

The DNA test for the KIT gene is done by swabbing the inside of the cheeks and gums. It is then sent to UC Davis along with their registration number and they do the test.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

This is very interesting, thank you for sharing! 
I love hearing how Nashoba helps you and I hope your pup makes it through the training.

I bet a lot of people will ask "what is he mixed with" when his bloodlines are apparently quite pure and respected 

I had no idea GSDs came in so many colors, here's a chart I came across...


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

He is adorable! Good luck with your prospect.

You shouldn't feel you have to open your post with disclaimers and a flamesuit on, but I understand why you feel that you do. 

Considering people leave the shelter with a grown dog with no known history and they become service dogs these days(some are great, some are not) purposeful breeding from prior successful stock is nothing to be ashamed of even if the dogs are purple. I live and work near The Seeing Eye in Morristown NJ. They still use a lot of GSDs, and I know people that have their dogs that washed. Wonderful calm and observant dogs.No, they would never be a sport or LEO dog, but they have been bred for generations and generations to lead the blind. That is a pretty impressive job too. 

Again, good luck with your prospect, he has nice bone, looks like he is going to be a big boy! Keep us posted


----------



## Kathrynil (Dec 2, 2019)

kigers24 said:


> Meet my 14 week old Panda Service Dog prospect GS puppy! He is 100% pure GS and is AKC registered. He is also being DNA tested at UC Davis with the Panda GS Project
> just to document he has the KIT gene. His sire who is the Panda has already been tested at UC Davis and verified Panda. I will not be using him for breeding. He is DM clear.
> He is the great great grandson of “Lewcinka’s Franka von Phenom”. She was the original Panda GS. I know the negatives of him being a Panda. I know he isn’t to breed standards, off color and some will consider him flawed and undesirable. Yeah, I’ll have to have to have some thick skin to deal with the negative remarks about him. But that’s OK. I knew that when I picked him.
> With all that being said the main reason I got him is I already have his uncle by blood who is my current Service Dog. He is the most confident dog I have ever owned. From amusement parks to crowded resort towns to crowded, noisy restaurants he stays focused on his job. He is my mobility assistance dog and helps me walk. I do not use him for “bracing” which is pressing down on the dogs back. I use him for counter balance and forward momentum pull. He works in harness slightly ahead of me working off voice commands. No, he isn’t titled and has not won any championship. But to me the title of Service Dog that he worked and trained very hard and excels at is all that matters to me. ?❤?‍? He is almost 4, is an intact male and is not used for breeding. He can and has worked around females in heat and stays remained focused on his job.
> ...


He's a cutie! I don't think he is ugly or undesirable at all! It's a beautiful color. Anyway, like the others have said: it's the temperament that counts, not the color. he sounds like he'll be a very good working dog, and that's what matters.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

You need to post more pics of this dog. I'm curious about what he will look like as he matures. Such an unusual coloring pattern. Better yet, do you have an IG page for him?


----------



## kigers24 (May 24, 2016)

tc68 said:


> You need to post more pics of this dog. I'm curious about what he will look like as he matures. Such an unusual coloring pattern. Better yet, do you have an IG page for him?


I may set up an IG page for him because a lot of people have asked about one. I am older so fairly new to IG so will have a learning curve...lol. Here’s one in better light. Also one of my 2 boys after coming in from playing in our back pasture. 
I do have a YouTube channel that I am using to document his Service Dog training instead of writing it down in a training log but I don’t know if I can post it here? Just videos from my phone. ??‍?


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

kigers24 said:


> This pup just happened to be a Panda. He was out of a litter of 9 of which only 3 were Pandas. The rest are traditional colors. I fell in love with him right away! He has the same confident temperament as my current SD. He walks around stores like he owns them already, no fear. It will take me 2 years and hundreds of hours of training for him to become a SD. I will move him to a Service Dog in training at 4 months old the same as I did my current SD . My state gives Service Dogs in training the same access rights as a full Service Dog. But there is no guarantee he will make it. Just trying to stack things in his favor and sticking with the same breeder seems like a good start. The photo of the black GS in harness is my current SD “ Nashoba” ..??


Heeey. You didn't happen to get your pup from Mintern's Kree & Apache litter did you?

Your description sounds just like Kodi's litter, and I remember one of the perspective owners getting a dog for their service dog...and that photo...is the same.

If you did, it just so happens Kodi is Brown tag from that same litter. He's turning into a very interesting color as his adult coat comes in. Black with brown undertones and little bits of silver sable coloring.

Anyway, I just wanted to let you know that Kodi at 4 months has a retained testicle. Be on the watch for the same thing in yours as it's genetic.


----------



## kigers24 (May 24, 2016)

Kyrielle said:


> Heeey. You didn't happen to get your pup from Mintern's Kree & Apache litter did you?
> 
> Your description sounds just like Kodi's litter, and I remember one of the perspective owners getting a dog for their service dog...and that photo...is the same.
> 
> ...


Hi, 
Yes, he is the one from the same litter! Both testicles have dropped on Tokala. My plan is to leave him intact like Nashoba. I love seeing photos of all the pups. I remember KodiI. Very handsome! 
Wow can’t believe we have pups from the same litter! ??. Photo was taken today when we got back from a public access training session. Nashoba is from Gypsie and Bugs.


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

He's precious! 

Interesting how he's turning out to have that ticking on him. Almost like a hound coloring or an Aussie. You're going to be asked what he is unendingly.

Here's Kodi with his "gimme that tug" face. His ears are still working on standing up again, but he's in full teething mode.


----------



## kigers24 (May 24, 2016)

Kyrielle said:


> He's precious!
> 
> Interesting how he's turning out to have that ticking on him. Almost like a hound coloring or an Aussie. You're going to be asked what he is unendingly.
> 
> ...


He is gorgeous! Love his eyes ?. Tokala is doing the ear dance too. They were both up for 2 weeks then one fell back down for a few days then went back up and the other one went down. Both are back up for now. Nashobas ears didn’t stay up till he was 5 months old. 
Tokala is also in “landshark” mode but he is not as bad as Nashoba was when he was a puppy. I still have scars from him. ? He skipped land shark and went straight to Great white...?

I do get asked all the time “what is he” when doing public access training with Tokala. When I say he is a purebred GS they are quite surprised and then want to take pictures of him. Some will even google “Panda GS” while we’re talking because they have never heard of them. But I knew this would probably happen when I got him since he will be working in public.

People have always done the same with Nashoba and ask to take his picture because they have never seen a solid black GS. A Wolf cross is what they think he is...?


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

A good dog can't be a bad color. He is adorable and is going to grow up to be a very handsome dog. I'm looking forward to hearing updates about his service dog training and to seeing more pictures. I don't use instagram much, so I hope you post updates on the forum every now and then.


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

kigers24 said:


> He is gorgeous! Love his eyes ?. Tokala is doing the ear dance too. They were both up for 2 weeks then one fell back down for a few days then went back up and the other one went down. Both are back up for now. Nashobas ears didn’t stay up till he was 5 months old.
> Tokala is also in “landshark” mode but he is not as bad as Nashoba was when he was a puppy. I still have scars from him. ? He skipped land shark and went straight to Great white...?
> 
> I do get asked all the time “what is he” when doing public access training with Tokala. When I say he is a purebred GS they are quite surprised and then want to take pictures of him. Some will even google “Panda GS” while we’re talking because they have never heard of them. But I knew this would probably happen when I got him since he will be working in public.
> ...


Kodi's not as bad a landshark as Jack was as a puppy, either. I mean, he's only ripped ONE pair of pants versus Jack's record of 4 shorts and 1 hoodie. And I don't look like I got in a fight with a thorn bush and lost. Kellie did a great job making sure they understood bite pressure.

People think Jack is a Husky-something being all white--when he was a puppy kids called him "Ghost" after Jon Snow's wolf. So, now we'll have a black "wolf" and a white "wolf".


----------



## kigers24 (May 24, 2016)

tc68 said:


> You need to post more pics of this dog. I'm curious about what he will look like as he matures. Such an unusual coloring pattern. Better yet, do you have an IG page for him?





tc68 said:


> You need to post more pics of this dog. I'm curious about what he will look like as he matures. Such an unusual coloring pattern. Better yet, do you have an IG page for him?


IG page I just set up for him. “ sdit.tokala” ?‍??


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

kigers24 said:


> IG page I just set up for him. “ sdit.tokala” ?‍??


I'm your first follower!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

@kigers24 do you have updated photos of this dog an an adult?


----------



## TayStrike (12 mo ago)

WNGD said:


> @kigers24 do you have updated photos of this dog an an adult?


Yes I would love to see him now and hear how his training is going.


----------



## kigers24 (May 24, 2016)

TayStrike said:


> Yes I would love to see him now and hear how his training is going.


Yes, I just did an update about him in the working Service dog group. You can search Panda GS Service Dog. He is now a working Mobility Assistance Service Dog and is Great!!


----------

